
The Scramble for Access to Libya’s Oil Wealth Begins - antr
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/23/business/global/the-scramble-for-access-to-libyas-oil-wealth-begins.html
======
tzs
The title is a bit misleading as many will take from it that there wasn't
access before. A better subject would have called it re-access, not access, as
it is the scramble to reestablish access that was readily available before the
revolution.

------
ChuckMcM
Not reddit

~~~
redthrowaway
Flag it if you think it doesn't belong here; these comments don't add
anything.

"Please don't submit comments complaining that a submission is inappropriate
for the site. If you think something is spam or offtopic, flag it by going to
its page and clicking on the "flag" link. (Not all users will see this; there
is a karma threshold.) If you flag something, please don't also comment that
you did."

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

